

How a 22-Year-Old Stanford Grad Won Silicon Valley’s Money Chase - danso
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2013/06/this-22-year-old-just-won-silicon-valley.html

======
zhemao
Communication via high-frequency sound? That seems more like a graduate thesis
than a million dollar startup idea. What exactly is the point? I mean, it's
cool and all, but how is it any better than the RF communications we have
already?

~~~
rkaplan
Because no new hardware is required from either the vender or the buyer.
That's why it has the potential to take hold so quickly, and presumably why so
many investors are interested.

------
gohrt
> $25 million jackpot, apparently the "largest seed funding in Silicon Valley
> history."

So, winning is getting investment funding, not building a profitable business?

------
jgalt212
not to sound flip, but wasn't Color supposed to be doing something special
with sound?

